# Great Sketchup tutorials



## Graham Orm (20 Dec 2013)

This guy is excellent, he talks you through every click, very easy to follow. Scroll through his videos to find the Sketchup stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jayscustomcreations/videos

Dovetails...if only they were this easy to make.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qInHn1Fi1io


----------



## weekender410 (20 Dec 2013)

Here's another approach to drawing dovetails that I think is easier. And even easier than that is the method shown here.


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Dec 2013)

weekender410":jan9lzp4 said:


> Here's another approach to drawing dovetails that I think is easier. And even easier than that is the method shown here.



As a novice I found them much more complicated, and less information given as the thing progressed.


----------



## weekender410 (20 Dec 2013)

I guess his tutorials sometimes assume you've learned how to use the basic tools in SketchUp already.


----------



## RogerS (5 Jan 2014)

I say any SketchUp tutorial that gets you into the habit of using Components then go for it. Down to personal preference as to presenter. Personally I find the style/delivery of most American presenters a surefire way to cure insomnia.

Any other approach, I say avoid.

The key to SketchUp is Components, Components, Components.

I always recommend this tutorial (yes, it does cost a little) but gets you well down the road...http://www.tauntonstore.com/fine-woodwo ... 67125.html


----------



## Dionmayland (8 Apr 2014)

if you look at the help section of the software itself you can find a lot of tips


----------

